# G Permutation Recognition



## dPod121 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is a little diagram I made for people who have trouble recognizing which G permutation to use:








Permutation pictures are from the speedsolving wiki


----------



## chris410 (Jan 23, 2011)

I made something similar except I only used the block and the edge movement, I removed the corners since you can recognize the G perms with the block/edge pairs.

Nice diagram though!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 23, 2011)

I suggest renaming your PLLs to match the wiki, to avoid confusion. A lot of people still refer to G perms as to where the block is, if headlights is on L. 

Ga = F block
Gb = RB block (block on R, pointing to B)
Gc = B block
Gd = RF Block (block on R, pointing to F)

Yours are in this order: Ga, Gd, Gb, Gc.

Of course you can label them whatever you want, but my suggestion is to prevent confusion later since the Wiki has them labeled as such.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 23, 2011)

G(a) perm




G(b) perm




G(c) perm




G(d) perm


----------



## dPod121 (Jan 23, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> I suggest renaming your PLLs to match the wiki, to avoid confusion. A lot of people still refer to G perms as to where the block is, if headlights is on L.
> 
> Ga = F block
> Gb = RB block (block on R, pointing to B)
> ...


 
The reason I did it in the Ga, Gd, Gb, Gc order was because if you look a the 2x1x1 block, it will cycle around from the FR to the BR. In the Ga, Gb, Gc, Gd order, as you said the 2x1x1 block goes from F to RB to B to RF with doesn't make as much sense as just having the block cycle around counter-clockwise.

I'll just rename the positions instead of a, b, c, and d to "position 1", "position 2", ect. to avoid confusion


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you so much.... I have learned every other PLL, but now I think that I will be able to do all of them.


----------



## MCRcuber (Dec 20, 2011)

dPod121 said:


> This is a little diagram I made for people who have trouble recognizing which G permutation to use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dPod I LOVE you now for making that diagram. Thanks man.

Mitch


----------



## sa11297 (Dec 20, 2011)

but how to recognize it from looking at only two sides, everytime?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 20, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> but how to recognize it from looking at only two sides, everytime?


http://sa967st.webs.com/pllrecogguide.htm ; )


----------

